# How to configure SpeedStream 6520/ How to use it as a router



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

I have an old Siemens SpeedStream 6520 from bell, that is capable of routing. The catch is, when I connect it to my modem, and via to my first main computer; It works. However when i try connecting it to a other computer, it doesn't work. I believe it may be PPOE problems, but I cannot find any manual nor CD to configure this router. Help would be greatly appreciated.

Also another note:
When I connect to the other comp, and when i run cmd and show ipconfig.
I get a invalid.domain for the DNS SUFFIX


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Isn't that unit an ADSL modem/router combo? How are you connecting it to another modem?


----------



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

There's an input for LAN/WAN. I just plug that into my motorolla then get another ethernet wire and plug the router into my main pc.

However I have installed USB Drivers for my second comp for the SpeedStream, so now I may configure.

_________________________________________________

Windows Ip Configuration

Primary DNS Suffix: 
Node Type: Unknown
Ip Routing Enabled: No
Wins Proxy Enabled: No
DNS Suffix Search List: domain.invalid

Local Area Connection:

Connection-Specific DNS Suffix: domain.invalid
Physical Adress: 00-13-A3-3B-FD-34
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Auto Configuration Enabled: Yes
Ip Adress: 192.168.254.1
Subenet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.254.254 
DHCP Server: 192.168.254.254
DNS: 192.168.254.254
______________________________________________________________________

I suspect it's to do with the DNS Suffix, IP Routing and WINS Proxy.
How do I correct this?


----------



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

I cannot ping any websites.
I cannot ping via url or ip.

Hmm.

Like I said I believe its to do with the IP Routing, WINS PRoxy and DNS Suffix.
How do I correct this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> There's an input for LAN/WAN.


Here's my theory--and I have no manual either so remember I'm flying more blind than you are.

My theory is that port is an "uplink" port for the LAN, NOT a WAN connection. To be more precise, you are using the unit as a switch, not as a router. The Dhcp server is still enabled so your second computer will get an IP configuration from the unit. The first computer got a public IP from the ISP.

You can prove my theory wrong by showing that the first computer has a private IP configuration from the router instead of a public IP.


----------



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

The first computer does have a public IP from the ISP. Is this a problem?

___

In the SpeedStream 6520 Configuartion Page it ask whether to use Lan/Wan. I chose Lan. 

__

Well your theory seems correct to me however, I still don't know how to fix it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> In the SpeedStream 6520 Configuartion Page it ask whether to use Lan/Wan. I chose Lan.


If at first you don't succeed, try the other option!


----------



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

Wan doesn't work either.
It displays the same results as Lan.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

When you switch between them, you do restart the computers, right?


----------



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah.

Do I need to use PPOE or Bridged IP?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have never heard of a modem/router combo that could be used as a router only. I think that is still true. 

I was willing to hope along with you, but think now that WAN/LAN selection is, like on some older switches, to choose between "uplink" and regular LAN port.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't find a manual for this darn thing anywhere or I'd look it up to see if what you want to do is possible.


----------



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

I gave it into a computer tec.
Well my dad did.

___________________________________________________________

Yesterday, I determined the problem.
The ethernet card itself is bad; I connected directly to my MODEM (Motorolla SurfBoard 5101) and it didn't read it. I updated the drivers and such, but still no avail. That motherboard on that computer is over two years old, =.=. Meh, I gotta wait a little while till I save up enough to upgrade that computer, but the thing is i dont know how to open it. The tower case is one of those IBM Computers, buisness style, no apparent screws anywhere except for four, that holds up the psu. I might as well as save up for a laptop, or upgrade my main pc. That computer is a problematic one, would need constant care/updates/maintance. I'm always up for a challenge, I'll let you guys know, if the pc tech. helped or if it the problem still persisted. 

Sidenote: The ethernet card could not assign the router or modem a dns, and its tcpip was configured badly. I also noticed when I reinstalled windows xp on it, that when i try formating it in NTFS fully, it would say corrupt disk and i had to format it quickly in NTFS. Meh. Thanks for the help though guys, I'll mark this solved for the time being.


----------



## xDatWun (Jul 24, 2008)

You know what I find really odd.

I connected my SpeedStream to my pc via USB and installed the drivers that i got a website for it. When i tried connecting the wires to access my internet, it didn't work. =/.
It only worked after I uninstalled the drivers. I find this rather odd. Well for the time being I'll use my AirLink 101 802.11 G Wireless Router for now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> The ethernet card itself is bad; I connected directly to my MODEM (Motorolla SurfBoard 5101) and it didn't read it.


What? You showed before that it got a good IP configuration from a router. Or were you talking about a different computer? Did you remember to power cycle (unplug) the modem when you switched from one device to another? Usually 1/2 a minute is enough, but sometimes you need to unplug for up to 5 minutes or so.


----------

